# Pixel is in for her lp op right now



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

And my head feels like it's going to explode. I know they do them all the time but this is my sweet girl whose being sorted.

Wont know until later how it's been, and what exactly they have done to her. I hope it wasn't too bad.

When you get a minute send Pixel some good vibes please. x


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

You got it ...good vibes all goes well with Pixel


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope all will be ok for her


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks both. I have heard the op went well and she's all okay following her anaesthetic. I get to collect her later and learn about aftercare, she has a downstairs crate ready just upstairs now. I was worried as she had to fast beforehand and this morning she was sick bile as would be usual for her following a period of non food. I just hope it wont lead to hypoglycemia while she's waiting to be collected.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Any more news ?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear all went well with Pixel's surgery. I just went through the surgery with Roo so I understand how worrying it all can be. Roo is doing wonderful now and I'm sure it will be the same for your little Pixel. Roo and I send Pixel lots of positive healing thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending positive thoughts for an uneventful recovery for Pixel....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to hear she made it out of surgery in flying colors. The first few days are going to be rough, she will need her pain medicine as ordered, but after about the third or fouth day, she should perk up and be in less pain. Best of luck for a fast recovery.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. She spent last night in her crate and on laps. I can't help but feel so sorry for her and I know that's not helpful so trying to supress it.

I am pleased she had an appetite and ate chicken pieces a few times last night. Today she's had half her breakfast and a little salmon.

I tell you the biggest thing at the moment is her toileting. She didn't go for 24 hours and this morning I did take her out to wee and she did manage to go, but still no poop. She's so unsteady on her feet it's a worry. I hope she tells me when she wants to go.

Yes pain killers are going o be fully topped up, she has antibiotics too.

Did anyone elses lick their stitches? She's trying to and I keep stopping her - I have a feeling she is going to need the cone to add insult to injury.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I bet your happy to have her home..I imagine it will take several days for a "new" routine to be established..Good Luck to you


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she is home, you must be relieved to have that part over  I hope she makes a quick recovery


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I had two chi's that had this operation. I bought a soft plastic/rubber like collar for them. It worked fine. Not as wide as the plastic cone. My two were also lickers. In fact, one really got the incision looking really nasty. Vet thought she'd quit licking, but even after 3-4 weeks she was still going strong! Finally quit around 6 weeks. Of course she had to heal from the compulsive licking. Good luck. Sue


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

GHlad to hear all went well with her op. Sending love & hugs for her recovery


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

If she's licking her stitches she may be having some pain...maybe the vet can re-evaluate her medication..? What my vet told me is, he doesn't send home cones anymore because he sends home pain meds and he doesn't see very much licking/chewing at all.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope her recovery goes smoothly. Good Luck.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

I went through this with my dog Roxy a few years back, so I now how difficult it can be. 

Speedy recovery to little Pixel... and big hugs to Mom.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone your replies are very much appreciated!

She's so much better today and doesn't it show! She's defending her crate with her life and is doing the most impressive displays of crazy anger when Rez goes anywhere near it. Inside with her are a good few treats and bones, and he's very interested (despite having his own )

She's also wanting to walk normally, and her harness is permanently on except for bedtime to take her out for toileting and to sit on my lap. Being as she was operated on 2 days ago I finally appreciate how hard it's going to be to keep her still for a MONTH! But it's got to be done - I'm hoping after a week she will resign herself to being kept still and not put up a fight


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Lisa so glad she is doing better, poor little thing. She will be be her old self in no time....Give her hugs and kisses from us


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Good news ....my Lola broke her leg...and she was to tiny to cast they also wanted to do surgery but it would have had to be done in a town 2 to 5 hrs from me...I opted for a splint for her..It was exhausting keeping her quiet and off her foot...I did get on somewhat of a routine with her by using a playpen and I bought a bag to carry her around in...and her fav pillow...I also had the advantage of having alot of ppl in my house and between us all we managed to help her bone heal and he feet barely touched the ground in 3 weeks...the vet was amazed he thought for sure it would heal funny and so on..within 3 weeks she was out of the splint and able to walk on her own again..Just know there will be an ending and stay focused on getting her better...


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

How is Pixel doing these days ?


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes she's not great really.

On Saturday (5 days after her op) she still wasn't pooping very much and her appetite was practically nil. She was on metacam twice daily but I didn't like it so Thursday I decided she was only having it once a day and then only after I had managed to get her to eat something.

Saturday as I said still not eating much, poop practically nil although she was straining all the time. Then she was sick.

Sunday she ate a tiny bit of chicken, had her meds and a little while later was sick. No vet open and I decided to take her off the metacam full stop - even though I was only giving her a once a day dose.

That evening she started drinking water so much. I mean desperate for water and drinking almost non stop. That evening she was panting and panting and that night she wet her bed through.

I haven't given her any metacam since Sunday morning but she's not slowed down at all on the drinking but she's not been sick since and her appetitie is back. Shes wet her bed every night too despite having a pen where she can wee. I have timed her and after 3 hours she's desperate for a wee.

We went to the vet today with a urine sample. he ruled out diabetes and said no evidence of a water infection but to try her on antibiotics until Monday and she's booked in for a potential blood test Monday if the antibiotics don't help.

I am so scared that Metacam has damaged her 

I hope it is a UTI and her wee was just so dilute it didn't show up. He did say her wee was dilute.

Please keep her in your prayers, I'm so scared.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

just curious, how much metacam was she taking? 
hope the little one feels better soon


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't tell you in ml, i was told a dose in drops out of the bottle 1 at a time onto my finger.

Was 7 drops twice a day. I gave it to her twice a day tues, weds then from thursday dropped it to once a day until Sunday when I stopped altogether (after 1 dose on Sunday)

she's 3.5kg so I guess 1 drop per 1/2 kg?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> I can't tell you in ml, i was told a dose in drops out of the bottle 1 at a time onto my finger.
> 
> Was 7 drops twice a day. I gave it to her twice a day tues, weds then from thursday dropped it to once a day until Sunday when I stopped altogether (after 1 dose on Sunday)
> 
> she's 3.5kg so I guess 1 drop per 1/2 kg?


Tabitha was given a 5 lb dose which was .5 mg/ml and only once a day. 
It is pre-measured into a syringe to squirt into her mouth. I would ask your Vet to provide more
accurate dosing than "drops" since this med is a very thick suspension
and dosing by drops does not sound that accurate to me. (just my personal
opinion).


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I did question the drop dose and was told that it's impossible to get one drop bigger than another if dosed this way.

I am often prescribed it for guinea pigs in the rescue and that's 1 drop twice daily.

I think I'll dose that up myself and see what it comes to, I have loads of mini syringes (again for guineas).

BRB


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> I did question the drop dose and was told that it's impossible to get one drop bigger than another if dosed this way.
> 
> I am often prescribed it for guinea pigs in the rescue and that's 1 drop twice daily.
> 
> ...


I see your dog is about 7.7 lbs. Still, is it possible your were given twice the dosage Tabitha was...

Yes, I will be very curious to see how 7 drops measure out. Is there a recommended
dosage printed on the label?


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She was prescribed 0.35ml twice daily.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> She was prescribed 0.35ml twice daily.


it adds up right; how did your measuring the drops go?


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> it adds up right; how did your measuring the drops go?


That was me measuring the drops, it worked out to that amount.

So she wasn't over prescribed I guess.

I know its far too soon to be able to tell but she's been wanting less water this afternoon, I am wishful thinking that it's a UTI that didn't show up in very diluted wee.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I hope she bounces back soon from everything. Tabitha had her LP surgery on August 4th
and I know what a worry it is to go through all of this. Take care


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Has she a thread? (I love the name Tabitha btw).

I have been so wrapped up in my girl this last week and a half I've been very blinkered - school holidays here too!

In terms of her leg - it's healing up good, stitches out today. He said her leg was so bad it was very like the diagrams you get of the knee on the outside of the leg, but that her surgery went well and her leg is healing up great.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> Has she a thread? (I love the name Tabitha btw).
> 
> I have been so wrapped up in my girl this last week and a half I've been very blinkered - school holidays here too!
> 
> In terms of her leg - it's healing up good, stitches out today. He said her leg was so bad it was very like the diagrams you get of the knee on the outside of the leg, but that her surgery went well and her leg is healing up great.


Thank you. No, there isn't a thread, but I have posted in this one: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/general-chat/43123-lets-count-million-3881.html It's sort of a running chat and I stop in there when I don't have
a lot of time to spend on the Board.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was on a board for dogs that had legs amputated for various reasons. I know that isn't what you had done, but both amputation and LP surgery are some major surgery. The first two weeks are the worst with some just not eating and taking it hard and some it doesn't faze all that much. After struggling through the first two weeks after a surgey, things tend to get much better. I hope she is around the corner and is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you Pam. I can't wait for it to all be normal again now! I have some probiotic here I was going to start her on as she hasn't long finished antibiotics and I thought it would help sort her tummy out, but going to hold back on that until she's finished this next course.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

On no....I was hoping all was well...sorry to hear she isn't doing the best...I hope she gets better soon...When my Lola broke her leg she was on metacam too for a few days...just like you a drop at a time...I found it hard to judge if she was getting enough or to much...Lola was on it for 4/5 days only and she didn't want to eat either while on it...But I would cook her chicken and she would eat some...That was a struggle for me to to get Lola to eat ..she ended up losing weight 2...
I pray she will start feeling better soon..

Nancy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Pixel is doing what nature told her to do-----DRINK! Sometimes alot of water will help 'flush' toxins out of the body. If she is doing OK now, great! I am surprised though that she wet her bed. Hopefully that has stopped now? You are doing a great job, keep it up! Sue


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes for my baby girl.

Quick update - urine sample showed no nasties and no diabetes.

She's on antibiotics until Monday in the hope that it is a low level infection that isn't showing up in her very dilute urine. 

She's booked in for a blood test on Monday but hoping that she wont need it because the antibiotics will work.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> ....I am pleased she had an appetite and ate chicken pieces a few times last night. Today she's had half her breakfast and a little salmon.....


Were these, by any chance, processed foods containing a large amount of
sodium? that could make her drink/urinate a lot; especially if it isn't what 
she normally eats. Also, if she was on IV fluids for a while, she could just
have been getting rid of excess fluids in her system. Tabitha's first pee after
surgery was huge on the peepad! Hope Pixel is better now


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

No was stuff was used too, boiled chicken and boiled salmon, no added anything.

She's still the same although I acutally measured todays water (nearly bedtime here) its less than 200ml so far, probably going to be 200ml by bedtime. 

About 7 wee's

Going to get really organised tomorrow and record times and actual measurements.

Sunday we'll be at a week off meds and a week of extra water / incontinence


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Were these, by any chance, processed foods containing a large amount of
> sodium? that could make her drink/urinate a lot; especially if it isn't what
> she normally eats. Also, if she was on IV fluids for a while, she could just
> have been getting rid of excess fluids in her system. Tabitha's first pee after
> surgery was huge on the peepad! Hope Pixel is better now


Oh and thanks for throwing ideas around with me - appreciate it


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> Oh and thanks for throwing ideas around with me - appreciate it


no problem  I'm happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Its funny you say she is drinking 200 mls...a few weeks back when Lola was sick the vet said she should be drinking 200mls each day ...Lola weighs 4 pounds..
Sounds like she is doing alittle better....eating alittle and drinking good...I bet she will start feeling much better this week 

Nancy


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Nancy funny you should post that. Pixel had her blood tests a couple of hours ago and preliminary on her liver, kidneys and diabetes are all fine! No problems with either of them.

So over the moon!

She seems to be drinking a little less today and eating well. I hope that in a week or two she will stop wetting her bed through and be totally back to normal.

Thank you so much for posting on her thread Nancy - I hope your little chi is all better now. I need to go find an update


----------

